# Bettas Colour



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

How do I make my bettas colour brighter? He is Blue and Red and I want the red to stand out more, does anybody know a way I can do that?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What do you feed him? Red food (brine shrimp, bloodworms, etc.) can actually make fish redder. Also a dark background might help. Fish tend to pale out when surrounded by white or clear.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I feed him HBH colour enhancing betta bites and some bloodworms and he is in a clear tank with green gravel, a green plant, and his backround is my wall in my room which is a dark blue and there is a black alarm clock and a grey phone. Is that dark enough?


----------

